# The Arcade 2015 Game of the Year Awards [WINNERS]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2016)

credits to  for the banner​
Hi guys. Welcome to the 2015 edition of the NF Arcade section's Game of the Year Award. It is time to look behind at what this year has offered in terms of gaming and to recognize which game was the best of the best.​

Ok then guys. Now it's time to announce the Winners for each category. I will do so with each post and link the posts in the OP. 

Awards:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2016)

*Best Episodic Game of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Life is Strange*

(Dontnod Entertainment-Square Enix)
(PC, PS3, PS4, Xbox 360, Xbox One)




Results:
1. *Life is Strange (9 votes)*
2. Tales From the Borderlands (4 votes)

​







​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2016)

*Best New IP of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Bloodborne
*
(FromSoftware-Sony Computer Entertainment)
(PS4)​



Full Results:
1. *Bloodborne (9 votes)*
2. Splatoon (4 votes)
2. Pillars of Eternity (4 votes)


 





​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

*Best Exclusive Game of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Bloodborne
*
(FromSoftware-Sony Computer Entertainment)
(PS4)​



Full Results:
1. *Bloodborne (10 votes)*
2. Splatoon (4 votes)
3. Pillars of Eternity (2 votes)
3. Super Mario Maker (2 votes)


 





​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

*Best Online Multiplayer Experience of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Splatoon
*
(Nintendo)
(WiiU)​

Full Results:
1. *Splatoon (9 votes)*
2. Rocket League (3 votes)
3. Dragon Ball Xenoverse (2 votes)


 





​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

*Best RPG of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
*
(CD Projekt RED-CD Projekt)
(PC, PS4, Xbox One)​

Full Results:
1. *The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt(12 votes)*
2. Bloodborne (5 votes)
3. Fallout 4 (0 votes)


 





​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

*Best Platformer of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Super Mario Maker
*
(Nintendo)
(WiiU)​

Full Results:
1. *Super Mario Maker (6 votes)*
2. Yoshi's Woolly World (4 votes)
3. Kirby and the Rainbow Curse (1 vote)


 





​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

*Best Indie Game of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Rocket League
*
(Psyonix)
(PC, PS4)​

Full Results:
1. *Rocket League (10 votes)*
2. Undertale (4 votes)
3. The Age of Decadence (1 vote)


 





​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

*Best Action/Adventure Game of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain*
(Kojima Productions-Konami)
(PC, PS4, PS3, Xbox One, Xbox 360)​

Full Results:
1. *Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain	 (11 votes)*
2. The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (7 votes)
3. Bloodborne (6 votes)
4. Fallout 4 (0 votes)



 





​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

*Best Remastered Game of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
*
(Grezzo/Nintendo-Nintendo)
(3DS)​

Full Results:
1. *The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D (8 votes)*
2. Devil May Cry 4: Special Edition (5 votes)



 





​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

*Best Xbox One Game of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Halo 5: Guardians
*
(343 Industries-Microsoft Studios)
(Exclusive)​

Full Results:
1. *Halo 5: Guardians (5 votes)*
2. Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain (3 votes)
3. The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (1 vote)
4. Fallout 4 (0 votes)



 





​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

*Best WiiU Game of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Xenoblade Chronicles X
*
(Monolith Soft-Nintendo)​

Full Results:
1. *Xenoblade Chronicles X (6 votes)*
2. Splatoon (5 votes)
3. Super Mario Maker	 (1 vote)
4. Kirby and the Rainbow Curse (1 vote)
5. Yoshi's Woolly World (0 votes)




 





​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

*Best PC Game of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
*
(CD Projekt RED-CD Projekt)
(Also on PS4 and Xbox One)​

Full Results:
1. *The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (8 votes)*
2. Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain (3 votes)
3. Pillars of Eternity	(1 vote)
4. Fallout 4 (0 votes)



 





​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

*Best PS4 game of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Bloodborne
*
(FromSoftware-Sony Computer Entertainment)
(Exclusive)​

Full Results:
1. *Bloodborne (12 votes)*
2. Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain (5 votes)
3. The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (4 votes)
4. Fallout 4 (0 votes)



 





​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

*Best Returning Game from 2014*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Bayonetta 2
*
(Platinum Games-Nintendo/SEGA)
(WiiU)​

Full Results:
1. *Bayonetta 2 (8 votes)*
2. Bravely Default (2 votes)
2. Super Smash Bros. For the WiiU & 3DS (2 votes)
3. Dark Soul II (1 vote)
3. Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire (1 vote)



 





​


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2016)

2015 was the bizarro year of video games in a good way. It's actually goddamn refreshing seeing so many quality games from the Triple A side of the industry, especially when you think some of them were the kind of bloated, "Available on every console" multiplatform games. Hell, it's refreshing seeing so many remasters of games that actually benefited from being re-released. And it's especially refreshing seeing Nintendo make an IP that couldn't care less if it's not being handholded by a fat Italian jumper guy that should be starring on platformers anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2016)

*Best Video Game Soundtrack of 2015*

and the Golden Controller goes to:



*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
*
(CD Projekt RED-CD Projekt)
(PC, PS4, Xbox One)​

Full Results:
1. *The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt(31 points)*
2. Xenoblade Chronicles X(21 points)
3. Ori and the Blind Forest (20 points)
3. Bloodborne (20 points)


 





​


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 2015 was the bizarro year of video games in a good way. It's actually goddamn refreshing seeing so many quality games from the Triple A side of the industry, especially when you think some of them were the kind of bloated, "Available on every console" multiplatform games. Hell, it's refreshing seeing so many remasters of games that actually benefited from being re-released. And it's especially refreshing seeing Nintendo make an IP that couldn't care less if it's not being handholded by a fat Italian jumper guy that should be starring on platformers anyway.



Aye my captain.The soundtrack votes are good


----------

